# NITAT 2009 by NIIT Education - National Level IT Aptitude Test



## mrintech (Jan 5, 2009)

*i39.tinypic.com/fa353d.png 
​*NIIT* is conducting *NITAT 2009*: *www.niiteducation.com/nitat/



> *
> Eligibility Criteria*:
> * College/ Engineering Students
> * Graduates (Any discipline)
> * Students having completed Class 12th (including those awaiting results)





> *Important Dates:
> * Exam Date is:* 18 Jan 2009
> * *Last Date to Register: *16 Jan 2009
> * *Results*: 24 Jan 2009


*Read complete information and benefits here:* *www.niiteducation.com/nitat/


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 5, 2009)

nice info man..thanks.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 5, 2009)

useless. 

NIIT has nothing left to offer, unless a course/test is job oriented and companies reconize it, it is useless.



> What NITAT Gives You?
> 
> 
> A detailed understanding of your personality profile, strengths and areas of development in addition to your IT aptitude (So what ?)
> ...


----------



## Chirag (Jan 5, 2009)

I am gonna appear for 12th boards in May 09. Can I apply? Also any other national tests like this?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 5, 2009)

Better contact them


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2009)

Registered for it. 

Had given it in 2008 also, but turned out to be crap. After the exam they just give petty discounts on their courses...


----------



## mrintech (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup! They give discount to those are not in top 10%. Rest top 10% are called for JOB Fair 

I also gave it in 2007, but was not in top 10%


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

Registered for it. Let's see


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2009)

Even the job fair must have sucked. And anyways I wasnt in need of a job then so didn't attend it.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 6, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Even the job fair must have sucked. And anyways I wasnt in need of a job then so didn't attend it.


You were in top 10% ????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep. Had 98 percentile.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 6, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Yep. Had 98 percentile.


Cool


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 6, 2009)

Intresting. Me going to finish Class 12 and I expect results by May-June. Think I can also apply ?


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 6, 2009)

so, for me giving the exam is like doing 2 hr journey to the exam centre..and i am in 3rd year..
so is it worth it???????


----------



## mrintech (Jan 6, 2009)

It is worth enough if you come in top 10%, otherwise this exam is total crap


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 6, 2009)

It needs me to have completed 12th. I gave fake percentage in 12th, same as 10th.
Would it work ?


----------



## apoorva84 (Jan 7, 2009)

useless...NIIT is another scam...all they offer is discounts on their courses, as Pathik has mentioned....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 7, 2009)

so ? atleast I can know where I stand in this world...


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 9, 2009)

WTH, amazing, I didn't knew this. I saw previous years ques paper and there were no ques related to IT. I though it wud be somewhat techie. 

The name is IT aptitude test and no ques on IT???? WTH!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal, enter fake details. They aren't gonna check.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Metal, enter fake details. They aren't gonna check.


Bad luck. To register, they want me to take my pass certificate or marks card of class 12 with me to NIIT office and pay Rs. 100 after showing my online registration number.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Yep. Had 98 percentile.


I gave this test back in 2007, secured 70%ile.

I want to know they really conduct Campus Seminars and Give JOBS (for top 10%)? Or complete crap?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm... I got a call from them yesterday asking if I wanted to confirm my online application and register. I told them that I am yet to appear for my class 12 examinations. They said no problem, I can bring a copy of class 10 marks card instead.

The model paper is damn easy. I could have easily solved it 2 years back. But I am still not sure about the test.

The test is especially useful for me because I am most propably enrolling into their CoreJava program and C program during may and they have promised discounts for the same.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^^

Speed matters there, here are the sections that will come:

* DI + Logical
* Quant
* Verbal
* Decision Making


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

Speed ? They never mentioned how many questions would be asked in how much time. Any idea ?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 14, 2009)

120 or 150... I don't remember exactly... gave in 2007


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

And how long do you get for that ?
How is the average difficulty level ?

PS: Apparently, this time the job fair is open for all regardless of percentile.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 14, 2009)

2 hours or 2 and a half hours...

Read *RS Agarwal Verbal and Non Verbal *and *RS Agarwal Quant Book *

OR

Open *RD Sharma*


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2009)

Arey just go and give it yaar. Its a aptitude test. No need to prepare.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2009)

so this sound like NTSE like xam to me...hmm i will try


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Arey just go and give it yaar. Its a aptitude test. No need to prepare.


I am investing Rs. 100 in this. I would be facing 4th year graduate students. I can't let this opportunity go in waste. Think of the BRAGGING RIGHTS I stand to earn by doing well


----------



## mrintech (Jan 15, 2009)

Me too Applied


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone from B'lore writing this at 4 PM? 
@Metal: When are you writing?


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be writing this too. Purely because Monday happens to be my Math exam and I'm so bored of studying for it  Will be a nice 3 Hour Break! 

I'll be writing it at 1 in Bangalore. Anyone coming at that time? This is turning into an unofficial Digit meet....


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2009)

^^I'm writing at 4


----------



## amitash (Jan 19, 2009)

I wrote it at 4...could have been an unofficial meet at b'lore.


----------



## Reema123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi.. i also took NITAT test in Delhi.. do u think the test was useful?? iam not sure


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

I wrote the xam at 1. Was a bit unexpected, especially all those decision making questions.
But I could manage most of them.
It was the mathematical section which pissed me off. Too much to calculate, too little time. I left most of it (by just answering "a" in each case and praying that its correct).


@ring_wrarith: woops. I forgot to see your post. where did you write ? mine was at St. Joseph's Indian High School. I was in Malleswaram batch.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 19, 2009)

@MetalHead, there was only one venue 

And it was pretty easy, don't you think? I actually got bored and left with time to spare  

But overall a waste of time, I mean how can you possibly decide the course of action you would follow in a particular situation unless you know all the variables???


----------



## mrintech (Jan 19, 2009)

Waiting for the Results


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah.. they're on 27th. More concerned about my Model results though... Getting really tensed about the Boards. :/


----------



## mrintech (Jan 19, 2009)

It's on 24th - Result NITAT


----------



## amitash (Jan 19, 2009)

I spent too much time on those decision making questions so i had little time for the second set of math questions where i had to guess a few.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 20, 2009)

remember the vegetable cutting question ?


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 24, 2009)

So its 24th. Where/How/What Time are the results being disseminated?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

Go to NIIT Center. Me going @ 12 Noon


----------



## THE-PEAK (Jan 24, 2009)

WATS UR SCORE? mine is 70/100, zonal ranking 07. not recieved nything other yet.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

* *73 Percentile*
* In Top 30% - SO will receive a Merit Certificate


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 24, 2009)

My score is 65/100
Percentile:
All India- Top 11%(89 percentile)
Zonal- Top 11%(86 percentile)
Disciplinary- Top 19%(81 percentile)
I've started bugging them for my Dell laptop Discount voucher.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats guys.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

The result was very poor and was not the way I expected.....
I am anyway poor in English and verbal ability and thought luck would aid me but the luck as usual gave me a hand.

My All India Rank----->6338
All India Percentile------>91


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

Did anyone got that Blue Coloured Merit Certificate??? They said to me you will receive from Delhi by Post....

Pls answer this


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Did anyone got that Blue Coloured Merit Certificate??? They said to me you will receive from Delhi by Post....
> 
> Pls answer this



I recieved it by hand from my centre here in Andhra Pradesh..


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> I recieved it by hand from my centre here in Andhra Pradesh..


ok thanks will enquire again


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't got it either but they assured that we'll get it in a day or two as they've not received it either from their Delhi Head office.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^ I will wait then


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 25, 2009)

I din't do too shabbily actually, got in the Top 1% (99th Percentile) at all-india, Zonal and Disciplinary (whatever that means) levels. My AIR was 432.

To my absolute shock and amazement, my lowest score was for verbal ability!! That is just plain weird as I never really thought of myself as a poor linguist


----------



## THE-PEAK (Jan 25, 2009)

hi, wats ur score ring_wraith - with 99%ile?

pl nybody, wat would be my %ile with 70 score?


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure, but I think my score was 83.


----------



## THE-PEAK (Jan 25, 2009)

wats ur score VAMSI360?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 25, 2009)

mine is : 67 i think


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

whoa! 99 percentile ?

Mine was 95 percentile. full marks in Problem Solving. 71% marks overall.

But my least score was in Team Work. Quite amusing, because I really AM a loner when it comes to most things. I prefer doing everything myself. But all scores were above average.

The lady there couldn't believe that I was in 12th... lol 

But I think my performance was waaaay below what I hoped for. I could have gotton atleast 90% marks if I had managed time properly.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 27, 2009)

@MetalHead, lol the guy there had issues believing I was in 12th too!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Et Tu ? I guess us "lil kiddies" pwned 'em 

PS: I recieved a complimentary NIIT Wrist Watch. Lolz


----------



## amitash (Jan 27, 2009)

^cool...I might go tomorow to get my results...I for sure screwed up the final problem solving section as i didnt manage time properly.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats wring_wraith and Gautham!

I got 86 percentile... Got least in Team Work(nothing unexpected)..


----------



## sumit036 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got 331 rank all india...n got 99 percentile!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

sumit036 said:


> I got 331 rank all india...n got 99 percentile!!!



welcome to the forum and congratulations


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 28, 2009)

Good work sumit! And welcome to the forums


----------



## vas555552006 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hai
This is Venkat 
I also attended for NITAT 2009 
I stood among top 7% and got 95+%
I got AIR 5073
Will anybody know whether they will give away the so called benefits they sponsored
like 
Dell Laptop discount vouchers
Microsoft XBOX, Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse 3000 and Life Cam VX 1000
     LinkSYS wireless home routers
     Virgin Mobiles India
     Reliance NetConnect datacard to the national top 10,000 performers


----------



## mrintech (Jan 31, 2009)

Start Bugging NIIT constantly ... You will definitely get something


----------



## Prabz (Feb 7, 2009)

I got 81% marks and stood 667... Still no clues about the dell laptops or any other "benefits".. Not even the letter from Vishy Anand.!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

vas555552006 said:


> Hai
> This is Venkat
> I also attended for NITAT 2009
> I stood among top 7% and got 95+%
> ...


where does it say all that ? 
I really want one of those stuff. And I got around 3,300 AIR 

UPDATE: called NIIT. Stuff comming on February END.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep! I asked at my center too and as the mail they handed over to us after the exam mentioned it, by 10th Feb, my center guys told me that both Merit Recognition Certs and these discount vouchers, all will be available by 15th. Lets see what happens.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Yep! I asked at my center too and as the mail they handed over to us after the exam mentioned it, by 10th Feb, my center guys told me that both Merit Recognition Certs and these discount vouchers, all will be available by 15th. Lets see what happens.


Merit certificates already arrived. I got them on 24th itself.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys got anything except the certificates?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothin! Do i get anything? Got 9514 AIR.


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 10, 2009)

they will be announced via the website in coming days...may be this month ending...


----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

Got 11227 air...they didnt even give me a certificate...they said i was too late. They just showed me the result on the receptionists pc


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 11, 2009)

U gotta fight them for it. Mail the NIIT head office and tell 'em about this. Get your result and discount voucher, its applicable for top 30% students and u must be one of them.


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 11, 2009)

Guys!
visit 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1050059#post1050059

We are organizing a techfest here in GITAM Vishakhapatnam. The website is worth viewing.


----------



## sumit036 (Feb 19, 2009)

actually...i got a notification on my phone about those vouchers...about the things that venkat (above) has listed...they r useless..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I haven't received any info about the vouchers other than their usual adverts so I'm bugging my city's center guys to tell me about it and get it for me.


----------



## cooolprat (Feb 19, 2009)

THE-PEAK said:


> hi, wats ur score ring_wraith - with 99%ile?
> 
> pl nybody, wat would be my %ile with 70 score?



hey me too @ 70..
n ma %ile z 93 national n 95 zonal..

in top 7% all india..

wud i get the chance 2 visit job-fair..??

how that lyk..??

do ne1 has an idea..???

do rply..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 19, 2009)

So called "Benefits" are out, just 5% discount on Dell machines. Get ur while it lasts.


----------



## aura (Feb 25, 2009)

Even 5% discount will cut your lappy's price by 2.5k to 3k which I think is quite a nice deal but other than this offer all other offers are worth a consideration because the discount is not really great in them to make us really rush for them.


----------

